# Η πιο εκνευριστική γενίκευση: "Ο λαός είναι σοφός"



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

«Δεν συνειδητοποιεί (ο Α. Σαμαράς) ότι ο κόσμος είναι πιο ώριμος από τους πολιτικούς του». Αυτό το κοινότοπο διάβασα σε ένα άρθρο και στραβομουτσούνιασα — διπλά: μια για τη γενίκευση για το λαό και μια για τη γενίκευση για τους πολιτικούς. Και καθώς έβαλα να μετρήσω τις γκουγκλιές για το «Ο λαός είναι σοφός» (33.500 οι πέτσινες), ψηλά ψηλά ήταν ένα πολύ παλιό άρθρο του Νίκου Δήμου (από την Καθημερινή, επί δραχμής, 1000% επίκαιρο):

*Οι ανύπαρκτοι*

Κρατούσε μία τεράστια δερμάτινη τσάντα. Ήταν μεγαλόσωμος και επιβλητικός, με μεγάλο μουστάκι.

"Είμαι ο κυρίαρχος λαός", είπε.

Στην εφημερίδα έρχονται κάθε είδους παράφρονες, σκέφθηκα. Ιδού άλλος ένας.

"Μπορώ να καθίσω;" ρώτησε. Πριν απαντήσω, αποφάσισε μόνος του: "Καλύτερα όχι".

Με ατένισε κατάματα: "'Ήρθα να σας πω πως δεν υπάρχω", είπε αποφασιστικά.

Πρέπει να ζωγραφίστηκε κατάπληξη στο πρόσωπό μου, γιατί βιάστηκε να συμπληρώσει: "...πως δεν υπάρχω, όπως με παρουσιάζουν τις τελευταίες μέρες." Παύση. "Ίσως να μην υπάρχω και καθόλου," πρόσθεσε. "Είμαι, άλλωστε, μία αφαίρεση."

"Αποτελούμαι από οκτώ εκατομμύρια διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους!" συνέχισε. "Όλοι όσοι με προσωποποιούν, με προδίδουν. Τι γράφετε στις εφημερίδες σας; 'Ο λαός μίλησε.' 'Ο λαός ζητάει.' 'Ο λαός θέλει συναίνεση.'(Σοβαρά;) 'Ο λαός δεν θέλει αυτοδυναμία.' Μα πές' τε μου - δεν ήθελαν οι ψηφοφόροι της Νέας Δημοκρατίας αυτοδυναμία; 'Η οι ψηφοφόροι του ΠΑΣΟΚ; Κι όταν το 87% θέλει αυτοδυναμία, ποιος είναι αυτός ο άλλος 'λαός' που δεν την ήθελε;"

"Ίσως η συνάρτηση όλων - το σύνολο" είπα.

"Μα δεν υπάρχει αυτό το σύνολο! Ούτε ο μέσος όρος του. Τι άλλωστε θα ήταν αυτός - λίγο κυρία από το Κολωνάκι, λίγο βλάχος από τα Τζουμέρκα, ένα μέρος διανοούμενος Θεσσαλονικιός και ένας φαναρτζής στην Καλαμάτα; Υπάρχει τέτοιος τραγέλαφος;"

Σκέφθηκα να του πω για την "γενική θέληση" και την "θέληση όλων" του Ρουσσώ (αυτός μας άνοιξε τις πληγές!) αλλά δεν πρόλαβα.

"Με έχουν κατακλύσει τα επίθετα," συνέχισε ο επισκέπτης μου. "Ο λαός είναι ανώριμος. Ο λαός είναι σοφός. Είναι επιπόλαιος. Είναι αλάνθαστος. Είναι αδαής. Eίναι προικισμένος με αισθητήριο. Είναι παράφρων!"

Είχε αρχίσει να εξοργίζεται. Χτύπησε το τραπέζι με τη γροθιά του.

"Ε! λοιπόν ναι - είμαι όλα αυτά και τίποτα. Μέσα μου υπάρχουν έξυπνοι και κουτοί, ενήμεροι και αδαείς, έντιμοι και κλέφτες, εμπαθείς και ψύχραιμοι. Οκτώ εκατομμύρια εγγεγραμμένοι, διαλέξτε και πάρτε. Αλλά προς Θεού, όχι άλλους γενικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Φτάνει πια!"

Eντωμεταξύ στο δωμάτιο είχαν εισδύσει αθόρυβα διάφορα περίεργα άτομα. Στέκονταν πίσω του σαν φόντο.

"Να σας συστήσω τους συντρόφους μου," είπε. "Ανύπαρκτοι κι αυτοί όπως κι εγώ - αλλά πολύ της μόδας τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Από εδώ," έδειξε μία μαυροφόρα, ξερακιανή, σουβλομύτα, "η Κοινή Γνώμη. Παρ' όλο που την ψάχνουν και την ψηλαφούν συνεχώς, δεν είναι καθόλου κοινή γυναίκα."

"Χαίρω πολύ" έκανα.

"Εγώ καθόλου!" Είπε η Κοινή Γνώμη. "Όλοι εσείς που γράφετε στις εφημερίδες με βιάζετε καθημερινά. Μου βάζετε στο στόμα ό,τι σας βολεύει. 'Οι αντιδράσεις της Κοινής Γνώμης, οι απόψεις της Κοινής Γνώμης!' Πού τα βρίσκετε αυτά; Τουλάχιστον οι δημοσκόποι με ερευνούν κάπως, έστω κι αν δεν μ' αρέσουν τα ψαχουλέματα."

Φαινόταν σίγουρα πουριτανή.

Ο Κυρίαρχος Λαός έκανε στο πλάι για να φανερώσει ένα Πολύ Κοντό άτομο, (μάλλον γυναίκα). "Από εδώ η Κοινή Νοημοσύνη" είπε. "Ξέρετε αυτή που όλοι την υποβιβάζουν. Διολισθαίνει χειρότερα κι από την δραχμή. Υποβιβασμό στον υποβιβασμό μας βγήκε μπασμένη."

Η Νοημοσύνη υποκλίθηκε - όσο μπορούσε.

"Χάσαμε πολλούς συντρόφους τελευταία," είπε ο Κυρίαρχος Λαός. Ο πρώτος που εξαφανίστηκε ήταν το Εθνικόν Φρόνημα. Καλύτερα ίσως, τον έπιαναν κατά καιρούς παροξυσμοί κι έκανε ζημιές. Λένε ότι το' σκασε με την Εθνική Ομοψυχία. Αυτή μας λείπει περισσότερο."

Η Κοινή Γνώμη έκανε ένα μορφασμό.

"Επίσης", συνέχισε, "έχω πολύν καιρό να δω το Ελληνικόν Δαιμόνιον, το επονομαζόμενο και Δαιμόνιον της Φυλής. Μου είπαν πως διαπρέπει στο εξωτερικό. Ίσως. Εδώ δεν φάνηκε καθόλου. Όπως επίσης χάθηκε εντελώς το Ελληνικό Φιλότιμο."

"Ναι" τον διέκοψα. "Αυτό το διαπίστωσα κι εγώ τους τελευταίους μήνες."

"Αλλά πιο πολύ απ' όλα μας έχει στοιχίσει αγαπητέ μου κύριε" (εδώ έσπασε η φωνή του), "η εξαφάνιση ενός αξιόλογου συντρόφου μας: έχουμε απολέσει εντελώς τον Κοινό Νου. Τόσο πολύ που δεν θυμάμαι πια ούτε την θωριά του..." ​



Σημειώστε όρους που θα έπρεπε να εκλείψουν από το λεξιλόγιο των δημοσιογράφων και των δημοσιολογούντων! Όχι όλων — αυτών που τους χρησιμοποιούν. Μην πείτε ότι γενικεύω κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε Λάθος. Ευχαριστώ που το ανέσκαψες και το έφερες ως εδώ. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε (τώρα γίναμε δύο :))


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2011)

Moi aussi. Μην κοιτάτε που δεν μιλάω, έχω θαφτεί κάτω από ένα βουνό επείγουσας δουλειάς.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 4, 2011)

Πάρα πολύ καλό. Πόσο ανησυχητικό όμως είναι ότι ισχύει λέξη προς λέξη και σήμερα; (Α, άλλοι μπορεί να έλεγαν "καθησυχαστικό"...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 4, 2011)

Ο λαός είναι πάνσοφος. Ψηφίζει ένα κόμμα και μετά από δύο χρόνια αλλάζει γνώμη και θέλει ξανά εκλογές, ψηφίζει το δεύτερο κόμμα και μετά από άλλα δύο χρόνια ξαναθυμάται ότι τελικά ήθελε το πρώτο και ξαναθέλει εκλογές. Στο + άπειρο.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 4, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο λαός είναι πάνσοφος. Ψηφίζει ένα κόμμα και μετά από δύο χρόνια αλλάζει γνώμη και θέλει ξανά εκλογές, ψηφίζει το δεύτερο κόμμα και μετά από άλλα δύο χρόνια ξαναθυμάται ότι τελικά ήθελε το πρώτο και ξαναθέλει εκλογές. Στο + άπειρο.


 
Και στο μεταξύ στήνεται έξω από τη βουλή και μουντζώνει αυτούς που ψήφισε.
Άντε να κάνω κι εγώ τη γενίκευσή μου!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 5, 2011)

Υπάρχει, απλώς πάσχει από σχιζοειδή προσωπικότητα.


----------



## Blobfish (Oct 5, 2011)

Μία αυθαίρετη-δογματική, και γι' αυτό εσφαλμένη γενίκευση, with due respect σ΄αυτόν που την είπε, είναι: "Στη Δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα".


----------



## anef (Oct 5, 2011)

Με βάση αυτό το άρθρο, υποθέτω ότι ο Δήμου πρέπει να βγάζει φλύκταινες με τη σωτηρία της «χώρας». Ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Επειδή εγώ το ανέβασα το άρθρο, ρώτα εμένα ό,τι θέλεις (αρκεί να είναι σαφέστερο το ερώτημα), μόνο μη με ρωτάς πώς νιώθει ο Δήμου. 

Αν πάλι θέλεις να πεις ότι συχνά κάνουμε γενικεύσεις και με τη «χώρα», κάνουμε. Π.χ. «Ανδρέα, προχώρα, σε θέλει όλ' η χώρα».


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2011)

Εξαρτάται την έννοια της χώρας. Αν μιλάμε για το Ηράκλειο, δεν το βλέπω λανθασμένη γενίκευση.


----------



## anef (Oct 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Επειδή εγώ το ανέβασα το άρθρο, ρώτα εμένα ό,τι θέλεις (αρκεί να είναι σαφέστερο το ερώτημα), μόνο μη με ρωτάς πώς νιώθει ο Δήμου.
> Αν πάλι θέλεις να πεις ότι συχνά κάνουμε γενικεύσεις και με τη «χώρα», κάνουμε. Π.χ. «Ανδρέα, προχώρα, σε θέλει όλ' η χώρα».


 
Δεν ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, nickel. Αναρωτήθηκα, απλώς, αν ο Ν. Δήμου, που έγραψε αυτό το πολύ παραστατικό και εμπνευσμένο άρθρο στο παρελθόν, αισθάνθηκε την ανάγκη να γράψει κάτι και για τη σωτηρία της «χώρας». Πολιτικά τη βρίσκω πολύ πιο επίκαιρη και σημαντική γενίκευση.


----------



## Tapioco (Oct 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> "Με έχουν κατακλύσει τα επίθετα," συνέχισε ο επισκέπτης μου. "Ο λαός είναι ανώριμος. Ο λαός είναι σοφός. Είναι επιπόλαιος. Είναι αλάνθαστος. Είναι αδαής. Eίναι προικισμένος με αισθητήριο. Είναι παράφρων!"



Το ζήτημα δεν είναι τα επίθετα, αλλά το ουσιαστικό.
Τι είναι ο "λαός";


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Tapioco said:


> Το ζήτημα δεν είναι τα επίθετα, αλλά το ουσιαστικό.
> Τι είναι ο "λαός";


Διαλέγουμε και παίρνουμε. Αλλά εδώ παίζουμε στις σημασίες 3 & 4.

*λαός* ο *:* 
*1.* σύνολο ανθρώπων που αποτελούν ενότητα με βάση ορισμένα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά ή συνεκτικά στοιχεία. 
*1α.* οι κάτοικοι μιας χώρας, πόλης, περιοχής• πληθυσμός: _O λαός της Eλλάδας / της Aθήνας / της Mακεδονίας. _|| το σύνολο του πληθυσμού ενός κράτους: _Διάγγελμα του πρωθυπουργού προς το λαό. Kάθε λαός έχει τους ηγέτες που του ταιριάζουν._
*β.* οι κάτοικοι, οι πληθυσμοί ευρύτερων περιοχών: _Oι λαοί της Aσίας / της Aφρικής / της Δύσης / της Mεσογείου._
*2.* οι κάτοικοι καθορισμένου χώρου με κάποια κοινά στοιχεία (ιστορία, παραδόσεις, έθιμα, θεσμούς, συνείδηση κ.ά.): _Πρωτόγονοι / πολιτισμένοι λαοί. Γλώσσα / λογοτεχνία / τέχνη ενός λαού. Ήθη και έθιμα του ελληνικού λαού. _
*3.* το τμήμα του πληθυσμού, των πολιτών που δε μετέχει στη διεύθυνση της κοινωνίας και στην άσκηση της εξουσίας, όπως αυτή εκφράζεται μέσα από το κράτος, τους θεσμούς και τους μηχανισμούς του: _H κυβέρνηση δεν μπόρεσε να πραγματοποιήσει όσα υποσχέθηκε στο λαό. _ΦP _φωνή λαού, οργή Θεού. _|| οι υπήκοοι: _O βασιλιάς και ο λαός_ _του._
*4.* οι κοινωνικές τάξεις που χαρακτηρίζονται από μικρό εισόδημα ή και χαμηλό μορφωτικό, πολιτιστικό επίπεδο• κοσμάκης: _Oι πλούσιοι γίνονται πλουσιότεροι κι ο λαός πεινάει. H τέχνη πρέπει ν’ απευθύνεται σ΄ όλο το λαό κι όχι σε λίγους μορφωμένους και ειδικούς. _(έκφρ.) _παιδί του λαού._
(ΛΚΝ)​


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

*Πάλι διασύρεται η κοινή λογική!*

Θα γελούσα περισσότερο με το παρακάτω αν δεν αναφερόταν στο τέλος η «κοινή λογική», η οποία ως γνωστόν έχει μεταναστεύσει (αν δεν έχει αποδημήσει κιόλας — εις Κύριον). Καλύτερα να μιλάμε για το «κοινό παράλογο»:


*Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου βασίλεμα δεν έχει!*

Tου Στεφανου Κασιματη (Καθημερινή, 27/10/2011)

Συνέβη την περασμένη εβδομάδα, μέρα μεσημέρι στην πλατεία Συντάγματος και, αν μπορούσα να συμπυκνώσω την ουσία του σε λίγες λέξεις, θα το έλεγα «ταξίδι στα έγκατα του νέου ελληνισμού». Προσδεθείτε, λοιπόν, γιατί ξεκινάμε...

Εκείνο τον καιρό, η Θάτσερ που κοιμότανε στα βάθη της ψυχής του Χάρη Καστανίδη και των άλλων πασόκων είχε αφυπνισθεί για λίγο, προτού βυθισθεί και πάλι στον αιώνιο ύπνο της. Στην διάρκεια αυτής της σύντομης αφύπνισης, ο υπουργός Εσωτερικών και οι συνεργάτες διατράνωναν από τηλεοράσεως ότι μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες οι σωροί των σκουπιδιών θα μαζεύονταν από τους δρόμους της Αθήνας. Τότε, λοιπόν, ο υφυπουργός Πάρις Κουκουλόπουλος (συνδημιουργός του τέρατος της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης...) τηλεφώνησε σε παλιό γνώριμό του, ο οποίος σήμερα είναι στέλεχος σε μεγάλη ιδιωτική εταιρεία, και τον παρακάλεσε (κυριολεκτικώς) να στείλει τα δικά τους απορριμματοφόρα, για να περισώσουν την κατάσταση στο Σύνταγμα. «Θα έχουμε προστασία ή θα μας τα σπάσουν οι απεργοί;», έθεσε το ερώτημα ο διευθυντής της εταιρείας και, αφού ο υφυπουργός τον διαβεβαίωσε ότι θα έχουν προστασία, δέχθηκε να αναλάβει το έργο.

Προστασία, όμως, δεν είχε. Ούτε δέκα λεπτά δεν είχαν ξεκινήσει την αποκομιδή στο Σύνταγμα, όταν πλάκωσαν οι λεβέντες του Μπαλασόπουλου, οι καραμπουζουκλήδες του ΠΑΜΕ και άρχισαν τους «δημοκρατικούς αγώνες». Σπάσανε παρμπρίζ και καθρέπτες στα απορριμματοφόρα, πέσανε κάτι ψιλές και κάτι σπρωξιές, ήχησαν και οι ουρανομήκεις αγριοφωνάρες. Βλέποντας την κατάσταση να ξεφεύγει εκτός ελέγχου, ο διευθυντής της εταιρείας τηλεφώνησε ξανά στον Π. Κουκουλόπουλο και του ζήτησε επιμόνως να στείλει, επιτέλους, την αστυνομική προστασία που του είχε τάξει.

Πράγματι, εστάλησαν δύο διμοιρίες των ΜΑΤ, υπό την κάλυψη των οποίων τα απορριμματοφόρα συνέχισαν τη δουλειά όπως μπορούσαν. Και τότε εμφανίζεται ένας ανώτερος αξιωματικός της Τροχαίας, συνοδευόμενος από υφισταμένους του και ο τραγέλαφος εκτοξεύεται στα ύψη του παραλόγου. «Στοπ, όλοι! Ακίνητοι!», διατάσσει στεντορείως ο κύριος διοικητής και τα «όργανα» αρχίζουν τον έλεγχο κατά το γράμμα του νόμου: «Γιατί έχεις σπασμένο το παρμπρίζ;», «γιατί είναι σπασμένο το δεξιό φλας;», «γιατί λείπουν οι καθρέπτες;» - καταιγισμός παρομοίων ερωτήσεων. Μάταια, οι υπάλληλοι της εταιρείας να εξηγούν ότι οι ζημίες ήσαν τα αποτελέσματα «δημοκρατικών αγώνων» και είχαν μόλις προκληθεί από τους απεργούς. Αμετάπειστος ο κύριος διοικητής παρήγγειλε να αποσυρθούν αμέσως τα απορριμματοφόρα και οι έχοντες την ευθύνη -όχι για τις προκληθείσες ζημίες, αλλά για την παρουσία των απορριμματοφόρων εκεί- να περάσουν κατευθείαν από το Αυτόφωρο. Στο σημείο αυτό, ο διευθυντής της ιδιωτικής εταιρείας δεν άντεξε άλλο και πήρε ξανά στο τηλέφωνο τον υφυπουργό Κουκουλόπουλο, ο οποίος κατέφθασε αυτοπροσώπως εν εξάλλω καταστάσει και χρειάσθηκε να διαπληκτισθεί με τον αξιωματικό της Τροχαίας, ώσπου, με τα πολλά, να επικρατήσει η κοινή λογική.​


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

Παρεμφερές είναι και το προσθέτω:

*Μιλάει ο λαός*

29/10/2011
protagon.gr
του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη

Ποιος είναι ο «κόσμος»; Ναι, αυτό που διαβάζετε. Ποιος ακριβώς είναι ο «κόσμος» που οργίζεται και αγανακτεί, διασχίζοντας την παχιά κόκκινη γραμμή μεταξύ διαμαρτυρίας και τραμπουκισμού; Θέλω να ρωτήσω τον συνάδελφο που σχολιάζει τώρα στην τηλεόραση, λέγοντας ότι οι εκδηλώσεις του «κόσμου» αρχίζουν πλέον και εκτρέπονται εκτός ορίων. Αλλά πάλι αδυνατώ να καταλάβω σε ποιον «κόσμο» αναφέρεται. Στον απελπισμένο; Στον «κόσμο» που λιμοκτονεί ή στον «κόσμο» που γεμίζει μπαρ και ταβέρνες για να ρωτά πού βρίσκεται τελικά η κρίση; Έχω και άλλα. 

Πότε επιδεικνύεται η περίφημη λαϊκή σοφία; Στα αποφθέγματα ή στο αποτέλεσμα της κάλπης; Είναι δυνατόν «ο λαός να γνωρίζει κυρία μου»-που λέει και ο Λαζόπουλος- αλλά ταυτοχρόνως να αποδεικνύεται τόσο τραγικά ηλίθιος όταν ασκεί το δικαίωμα της ψήφου; Και ακόμα: ο λαός που «ακουμπούσε στο φέρετρο του Σεφέρη» είναι ο ίδιος που τα ακουμπάει στον Σεφερλή; Ο λαός που την «πονάει αυτή τη χώρα» έχει καμία σχέση με τα αυθαίρετα, τα μπαζώματα και τη φοροδιαφυγή;

Οι γενικεύσεις αδικούν τη λογική και εκχυδαΐζουν τον δημόσιο λόγο. Και χρησιμοποιούνται δολίως. Πολιτικοί και μέσα ενημέρωσης συμπυκνώνουν πολλές αλήθειες μέσα σε ένα συμπέρασμα. Οι πολιτικοί επειδή διεκδικούν την εκπροσώπηση του λαϊκού αισθήματος, τα μέσα επειδή εμπορεύονται την έκφρασή του. Κανένας δεν δικαιούται να ομιλεί εκ μέρους του λαού, επειδή, πολύ απλά, ο λαός δεν είναι μία οντότητα που ομονοεί. Ομοίως είναι εξωφρενικό να αναφέρεσαι στη λαϊκή βούληση η οποία, όταν εκφράζεται θεσμικά, μάλλον δεν σε τιμά. Μπορείς να αναφερθείς στα μέλη του κόμματός σου, στους φίλους της λέσχης σου, στους εγγεγραμμένους του σωματείου σου. Όμως οι αναφορές στο σύνολο του λαού έχουν πάντα στον πυρήνα τους την υστεροβουλία. Για τον λαό —ειδικότερα για ένα μεγάλο τμήμα του— μιλούν μόνο οι αριθμοί των εκλογικών αποτελεσμάτων. Και είναι πια να απορείς γιατί καθυστερούν τόσο.​


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2012)

Από τιτίβισμα:

*Κοίτα σύμπτωση: Τσοχατζόπουλος και Ψωμιάδης ήταν την ίδια περίοδο κορυφαίοι σε σταυρούς στην Α΄ Θεσσαλονίκης. Είναι σοφός ο λαός.*


----------



## panadeli (May 10, 2012)

Ο «σοφός» Ελληνικός λαός αποφάσισε : Η χρυσή αυγή στο κοινοβούλιο με 21 έδρες.


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2012)

Η γενίκευση "ο λαός είναι σοφός" είναι άκυρη, αφού προφανώς δεν εννοεί ότι μόνο ο ελληνικός λαός είναι σοφός, αλλά γενικώς και αορίστως "ο λαός". Γιατί λοιπόν σε κάποιες χώρες ο "σοφός λαός" καταπατά βάρβαρα τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών και των αδυνάτων, για να δώσω ένα μόνο παράδειγμα;

Η σοφία είναι κάτι ατομικό, όχι συλλογικό. Δεν υπάρχει σοφός λαός, σε κάθε λαό υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σοφοί και άνθρωποι κάθε άλλο παρά σοφοί. Απλώς η δημοκρατία δίνει το δικαίωμα σε όλους να ψηφίζουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 10, 2012)

Η σοφία του λαού αναφερόταν σε παλιότερες εποχές, πριν την έλευση της επιστήμης, όταν αυτό σήμαινε σωρευμένη, εμπειρική γνώση· εμπειρία στις σχέσεις, στην διαπαιδαγώγηση, στην φαρμακολογία, κτλ. Βέβαια οι επιστήμες απέδειξαν ότι η συστηματική μελέτη και μέθοδος είναι πιο αποτελεσματικές από την λαϊκή σοφία και χρειάζονται χιλιάδες φορές λιγότερο χρόνο για να παραγάγουν δεκάδες φορές πιο βάσιμα συμπεράσματα.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2012)

Το κακό είναι ότι στο χώρο των επιστημόνων, των οικονομολόγων ή των πολιτικών εξακολουθούν να κυκλοφορούν πολλοί μάγοι με μαγικά ραβδάκια.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 10, 2012)

Είναι γιατί η οικονομολογία και η πολιτική δεν είναι επιστήμες. Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό. Αν θέλετε, είναι "επιστήμες". Δεν υπάρχει δεδομένη μεθοδολογία που να δίνει συγκεκριμένα αποτελέσματα. Η οικονομική πρόβλεψη είναι τόσο ασφαλής όσο η πρόβλεψη ζαριάς με τέσσερα ζάρια, όταν μιλάμε για το διεθνές οικονομικό σύστημα. Η πολιτική είναι τέχνη, όχι επιστήμη. Η οικονομία τουλάχιστον βασίζεται σε ένα θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο, απλά το πρόβλημά της είναι η αδυναμία πρόβλεψης σε πολύπλοκα συστήματα· ιδιαίτερα ανάμεσα σε πολύπλοκα, μη συμβατά και μη ισότιμα οικονομικά συστήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η πολιτική είναι τέχνη, όχι επιστήμη.


Και μάλιστα, έχει λεχθεί ότι είναι _η τέχνη του εφικτού_: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8942


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2012)

Τείνω να υποθέσω ότι η έκφραση (ή τουλάχιστον το πνεύμα της) ξεκινάει από την υπεράσπιση της δημοκρατίας, καναδυό αιώνες πριν ή ίσως και πολύ περισσότερους, σε αντιδιαστολή με τον πλατωνικό "σοφό βασιλιά" και τις διάφορες μορφές που πήρε, στον 20ό αιώνα π.χ. ή και τώρα (οι "αγορές", η "οικονομική επιστήμη". Με αυτή την έννοια, θα την ενστερνιζόμουν κι εγώ, ή τουλάχιστον θα δεχόμουν άνετα ότι δεν είναι λιγότερο σοφός από τους ανταγωνιστές του.


----------



## LostVerse (May 10, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Ο «σοφός» Ελληνικός λαός αποφάσισε : Η χρυσή αυγή στο κοινοβούλιο με 21 έδρες.



Σωστή μόνο η διαπίστωση. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα συνιστούν στην χειρότερη περίπτωση φαρισαϊσμό και υποκρισία και στην καλύτερη, απλή όψιμη «ανακάλυψη της Αμερικής».


----------



## panadeli (May 13, 2012)

Παρόμοιο και εξίσου εκνευριστικό ευφυολόγημα με το "ο λαός είναι σοφός" είναι και το "ο λαός ψήφισε..." ή "ο λαός με την ψήφο του ζήτησε...",
όπου στις τρεις τελίτσες μπορείτε να βάλετε ό,τι θέλετε, ανάλογα με το γούστο σας: μνημόνιο, αντιμνημόνιο, ευρωπαϊκή προοπτική, εθνική ανεξαρτησία, καθαρό κούτελο, ευρώ, δραχμή, κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας κ.ο.κ.

Μέρες τώρα βλέπω διάφορους πολιτικούς -από τους οποίος ορισμένοι είναι αρκετά σοβαροί- να περιδιαβαίνουν στα κανάλια και να ερμηνεύουν το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών με λόγια όπως "ο λαός αποφάσισε ότι θέλει κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας", "ο λαός μάς ζήτησε να τα βρούμε", λες και ο λαός είναι ένα ενιαίο πράγμα με ενιαία βούληση, την ώρα που είναι αυτονόητο ότι άλλα πράγματα θέλουν όσοι ψήφισαν ΝΔ, άλλα όσοι ψήφισαν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, άλλα όσοι ψήφισαν ΠΑΣΟΚ, άλλα όσοι ψήφισαν ΚΚΕ, άλλα όσοι ψήφισαν Χρυσή Αυγή, κ.ο.κ.

Παραδοσιακά οι αρχηγοί των πολιτικών κομμάτων, από τους προέδρους του ΠΑΣΟΚ και της ΝΔ μέχρι τη γ.γ. του ΚΚΕ, βγαίνουν και μιλούν εξ ονόματος του "λαού". Υποψιάζομαι ότι αν οι πολιτικοί μας αποδέχονταν κάποτε ανοιχτά και απερίφραστα ότι δεν υπάρχει ένα ενιαίο πράγμα που λέγεται "λαός", τον οποίον οι ίδιοι βαυκαλίζονται ότι εκπροσωπούν, αλλά ότι ο λαός απαρτίζεται από ένα καθ' όλα ετερόκλητο σώμα ψηφοφόρων με εντελώς διαφορετικές επιθυμίες ο καθένας, ίσως τότε η ανοχή στη διαφορετική άποψη του πολιτικού αντίπαλου να ερχόταν ευκολότερα, και να μπορούσαν να προκύψουν στέρεες κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας -που θα βασίζονταν στον αναγκαίο συγκερασμό των διαφορετικών επιθυμιών του ετερόκλητου εκλογικού σώματος, και όχι στην ξαφνική, μεταφυσική επιθυμία του "λαού" για κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας.


----------



## LostVerse (May 13, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Παρόμοιο και εξίσου εκνευριστικό ευφυολόγημα με το "ο λαός είναι σοφός" είναι και το "ο λαός ψήφισε..." ή "ο λαός με την ψήφο του ζήτησε...",
> όπου στις τρεις τελίτσες μπορείτε να βάλετε ό,τι θέλετε, ανάλογα με το γούστο σας: μνημόνιο, αντιμνημόνιο, ευρωπαϊκή προοπτική, εθνική ανεξαρτησία, καθαρό κούτελο, ευρώ, δραχμή, κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας κ.ο.κ.
> 
> Μέρες τώρα βλέπω διάφορους πολιτικούς -από τους οποίος ορισμένοι είναι αρκετά σοβαροί- να περιδιαβαίνουν στα κανάλια και να ερμηνεύουν το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών με λόγια όπως "ο λαός αποφάσισε ότι θέλει κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας", "ο λαός μάς ζήτησε να τα βρούμε", λες και ο λαός είναι ένα ενιαίο πράγμα με ενιαία βούληση, την ώρα που είναι αυτονόητο ότι άλλα πράγματα θέλουν όσοι ψήφισαν ΝΔ, άλλα όσοι ψήφισαν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, άλλα όσοι ψήφισαν ΠΑΣΟΚ, άλλα όσοι ψήφισαν ΚΚΕ, άλλα όσοι ψήφισαν Χρυσή Αυγή, κ.ο.κ.
> ...



Τυπική πρακτική λαολαγνείας (sic).


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2012)

Και, καθώς ακούω τις δηλώσεις των αρχηγών των κομμάτων, με τον ένα να εκπροσωπεί τον «λαό» και τον άλλο τους «πολίτες», βεβαιώθηκα ότι έχουμε ήδη πετύχει τη Μικρή Ελλάδα όταν όλοι κι όλοι είμαστε 700.000 ή ένα εκατομμύριο.
:inno:


----------

